# Lattice Floor Grate



## EyePhoto (Apr 1, 2007)

I want to build a lattice grate for a porcelain tile floor. It will be in a garage shower/bathroom. What would be the best wood to construct with, finish, and what is the most comfortable width/spacing be. I plan on using a round over bit to route the tops before assembly. Thanks group, Jon


----------



## sry (Jul 9, 2008)

It seems like the goals of strength (to hold a standing person) and drainage are kind of contradictory. If I'm remembering my statics correctly, you can make the pieces sufficiently narrow for drainage as long as they're tall enough to support the weight. You probably also want to use a small radius round over bit to ease the edges just a little, but if you round over too much the pieces will dig into someone's feet.

For an application like this, it seems logical to me to "finish the hell out of it", for lack of a better term. Meaning every square inch, as this is essentially an aquatic environment. You could even do something like build a grate out of wood, embed it in some epoxy that they use for bar table tops, then drill the holes back out.


----------



## EyePhoto (Apr 1, 2007)

Dave… Thats exactly what I had in mind. I'll see if we have that book in our Guild library.
Steve…The round over was just enough to take the edge off, good point of digging into the feet.


----------



## EyePhoto (Apr 1, 2007)

roughly, it will be two feet by four feet


----------

